# MIchael Yon on Al  Qaeda ------ Read It.



## Kirkhill (1 Jul 2007)

Bless the Beasts and the Children.

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/wp/bless-the-beasts-and-children.htm


----------



## time expired (2 Jul 2007)

I cannot find the words to properly express my disgust that these creatures 
belong to the human race.But part of my disgust I have to save for the MSM,
were are the reports from CNN,BBC,or CBC covering these inhuman acts.
the non coverage of stories such as this one merely show once again how
little we can trust them to truthfully report the news and how the mass of 
people are being manipulated daily by their lies.Just a repeat of the news
coverage of the Vietnam era.
                            Regards


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jul 2007)

Read this last night, sickened me, of course it will never make the CBC or CTV. Doesn't fit into their world view.


----------



## Oaken (5 Jul 2007)

This story fuels my desire to get into the forces as soon as possible. I feel guilty not doing something -- anything -- to fight the evil people who commit these atrocities.


----------



## Arsenal (5 Jul 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> I cannot find the words to properly express my disgust that these creatures
> belong to the human race.



Well said, and your right, why the hell arnt these Animals and their atrocities on the front page of every newspaper? It makes me sick having to share a planet with these Barbarians.


----------



## time expired (5 Jul 2007)

As a fascist, tree hugger, I feel we should not refer to these creatures as
animals.Animals have an instinctive code of conduct from which they rarely 
deviate,they kill to eat.To kill for fun,profit or political advantage is purely
a trait of the "higher"form of life,namely humans. So please leave animals out
of discusions of these creatures. 
                                       Regards


----------



## FastEddy (5 Jul 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> I cannot find the words to properly express my disgust that these creatures
> belong to the human race.




Yes indeed, but what I find even more disturbing, is that there are Groups and Pepole who are worrying about the treatment that this Scum might receive at the Country's Prisons (Afghanistan) or Intel Sessions.

And that goes for the ones in the US. And before the Righteous chime in about "The High Road and all that crap", forget it, ,don't bother.

God forbid, maybe, maybe if your Kid Sister or Little Brother is blown up on a Bus on their way to School, you might just be of another mind.

God Rest those poor Innocent Souls.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (5 Jul 2007)

You guys are seeing brass knuckles warfare.  These Al Quaida attacks on the villagers are nasty but nothing new - and the responses to the captured suspect seem right out of our own history from the 1650s.

We've long grown out of that winner take all outlook on the world - unfortunately many still have a long ways to go.  As for Vietnam lies of the media - I think the record will show that the media reported fairly accurately - the political filters that were in effect from 1954 to 1975 (AROUND THE WORLD - not just the USA) may have done more long term harm. The idea that a dead commie was the best kind of commie held sway for possibly twenty years after its shelf life.

In SE Asia - the regional governments from at least the mid 1960s were telling the US that somebody has to manage Vietnam and the commies seem best qualified. I could go on - a paper is attached that may help you balance your thoughts on goings on in the Sandtraps of the Hot Zone 

And don't get me wrong - if you can talk them out of their arms - so much the better. But if they don`t want to talk they`ve made their move.


----------



## FastEddy (5 Jul 2007)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> You guys are seeing brass knuckles warfare.  These Al Quaida attacks on the villagers are nasty but nothing new - and the responses to the captured suspect seem right out of our own history from the 1650s.
> 
> We've long grown out of that winner take all outlook on the world - unfortunately many still have a long ways to go.  As for Vietnam lies of the media - I think the record will show that the media reported fairly accurately - the political filters that were in effect from 1954 to 1975 (AROUND THE WORLD - not just the USA) may have done more long term harm. The idea that a dead commie was the best kind of commie held sway for possibly twenty years after its shelf life.
> 
> ...




Don,t worry I won't, I know straight where your coming from !!!.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jul 2007)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> You guys are seeing brass knuckles warfare.  These Al Quaida attacks on the villagers are nasty but nothing new - and the responses to the captured suspect seem right out of our own history from the 1650s.
> 
> We've long grown out of that winner take all outlook on the world - unfortunately many still have a long ways to go.  As for Vietnam lies of the media - I think the record will show that the media reported fairly accurately - the political filters that were in effect from 1954 to 1975 (AROUND THE WORLD - not just the USA) may have done more long term harm. The idea that a dead commie was the best kind of commie held sway for possibly twenty years after its shelf life.
> 
> ...


Interviews with retired VC generals showed that the NVA was a spent force and they admitted they had nothing to stop the US from rolling through to Hanoi, TET was a political victory and military disaster for them, sort of a ‘battle of the bulge” attempt. The US tried to stay out of Vietnam for a long time but were dragged in by the French. The sad part is they misread the situation and never exploited the divisions between the various communist parties and saw them as a mono-bloc rather than diverse and competing groups they were.

I believe it was Giap that said: I would rather eat French and American Sh*t for 50 years than Chinese Sh*t for thousand.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Jul 2007)

The type of article that should be sent to anyone wondering why we are over there...


----------



## time expired (5 Jul 2007)

54/102 CEF,I don't get the point of your post,are you suggesting that because 
the same thing happened in 1600 we should not be disgusted that this happened
in the 21st cent.not from collateral damage,or in the heat of battle but in cold 
blood.These atrocities are the same types of things that the Viet Cong committed
during the Vietnam war and also went largely unreported in the Media because
then as now it doesn't fit into their political roadmap.
I also read the article you pointed out to properly" balance my thoughts" on
Vietnam.Nothing new there, the facts leading up to the American involvement
accurately laid out,however the conclusions arrived at are not necessarily the 
correct ones.The Domino Theory for example,scorned by the anti war groups
as lies of the Johnson administration to attack peaceloving Vietnam,was 
proved by the murder of over a million Cambodians by Communist Kmer
terrorists,or the continuing genocide practiced by the Communist gov.
of Loas on its indigenous mountain people, the Ham.This with the assistance
of the peace loving Communist gov. of Vietnam. All these atrocities are also
completely ignored by the MSM for the reasons I mentioned above.
                                            Regards


----------



## 54/102 CEF (5 Jul 2007)

First off, the originating feature by Michael Yon is fascinating like rubber necking at a horrific traffic accident – then its nauseating. Individually who isn`t disgusted? 

You said --- I also read the article you pointed out to properly" balance my thoughts" on Vietnam. Nothing new there, the facts leading up to the American involvement accurately laid out, however the conclusions arrived at are not necessarily the  correct ones.

I reply - And what would those be? Remember in a paper like this you look at material – pick out themes – and try to link them in a conclusion – the conclusion I came to is – the US threw money and low level force levels at a regional problem until 1965 with no strategy. That’s all I found – paper ends in 1963.

I put a few notes in Orange

You said - The Domino Theory (remember it was OFFICIAL US POLICY) for example, scorned by the anti war groups as lies of the Johnson administration (started in  Eisenhower era) to attack peaceloving Vietnam, was proved by the murder of over a million Cambodians by Communist Kmer terrorists,or the continuing genocide practiced by the Communist gov.of Loas on its indigenous mountain people, the Ham. How about the many internees in Vietnam on the losing side in 1975?  This with the assistance of the peace loving Communist gov. of Vietnam. All these atrocities are also completely ignored by the MSM for the reasons I mentioned above. The boat people from Vietnam were pretty well reported at the time in 1975-1978.

The only reason you gave so far is it “it doesn't fit into their political roadmap.” A bit of a broad brush - but thats OK - its now fading from memory in the west

PM me and I`ll send you a notes on a book called A TIME for WAR by George KAHIN. What we think we remember from the vietnam era may not be what is written down, Jane Fonda etc aside.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jul 2007)

Well reading the memoirs of Chin Peng the leader of the Malaysian Communists who spent a great deal of time in Maoist China, spoke about the "domino theory" as fact. the Chinese indeed had a plan to topple the various governments around them (they did however feel the Malaysian insurgency premature and not sustainable).


----------

